# Mineshaft Terror! Free sound scape for DL



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Someone requested a mineshaft sound track and I made this custom one up. This one came out pretty good I think! I sure wouldn't want to be in there!!

Click on the link to listen, and right click and choose 'save target as' to download and use for your haunted mineshaft. Get it while it's available and hot!

Enjoy!

Edit- as usual, I improved it. New file-

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57575

Dan


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

That sounds really good! I like the caving in sound and the screams! I hate to ask, but if it's easy to do - could you make the pounding sound more prominent? 

It's really nice of you to have made the track - much appreciated!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry- no more time. That'll have to do. Enjoy.

Dan


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

That's fine - great the way it is!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad you like it. Thanks goes out to the fine folks at freesounds too. This list is what I ued for this track. Mixing however, is the art. 



By thanvannispen (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=13258)
scream_male_Bram_AAH_and_OH.aiff (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=9431)
scream_group_long.aif (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=30275)
By smcameron (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=322568)
fall_with_impact.ogg (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=50776)
By creativeheroes (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=1350292)
helmutscream.wav (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=84352)
By bkamuse (http://www.freesound.org/usersViewSingle.php?id=1060543)
Dangerous mine shaft.mp3 (http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=89448)


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Fantastic work, and have a mine shaft potentially planned for the western haunt this year...this is invaluable, love it. Thank you very much.


----------

